# How I have been spending my nights



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

S.NIEMI said:


> I feel your pain. I dont like nail pops either. :16suspectConsidering I have to warrenty them. Just a small little constructive critiszm........Right now when you glue your cieling drywall, you will only have contact with the paper and not the joist......thus creating more nail pops. Should move the paper to the sides of the joists. Please don't think I'm being a dick, I just have many horror stories over the last 20 years, :rant:and probably more to come, Lookin' good!
> Have fun!


I was going to mention the same thing on the insulation and ceiling joists. Looks like you're doing a great job though.... Love the new peek through to the kitchen! Can't wait to see it finished!

Ive been spending my weekends doing the same thing, drywall work! Have half of the basement finished that was water damaged from a pipe burst this winter.. and the other half I've started mudding and fixing nail pops.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

> Have half of the basement finished that was water damaged from a pipe burst this winter


Sorry to hear about that, did your home owners pick up the bill? I lost my boiler last winter and had a pipe blow under the house, Big fun!


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok drywall is up and the mudding continues!
She is getting there, found out a few things along the way, like dont hand a roto-zip to just anyone lolne_eye::tdo12:
Holding board up against the ceiling sucks!:irked:
And the other thing I found out when it comes to drywall is, I may not be very good but at least Im slow!

Well here is a few pics of the progress.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking good there tonga. Hanging is not the bad part its the finishing part that i hate. Home depot sells a sander that cuts down on the dust by about 75% and they only cost like $40. Doesnt catch it all but sure does help. That dust gets into everything and kills electronics. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks great! The knockout to the kitchen is great!

The Mud/Sanding is the worst part...I can't wait to finish my bathroom this week so I don't have to do any for awhile (and its only a small space)

The Sander is a great idea for that big of a room....your entire house will be dusty!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

That looks like fun ummm, maybe not I think I will just go fishing while you stay busy working.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Nice job!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Atchison said:


> Looks great! The knockout to the kitchen is great!
> 
> The Mud/Sanding is the worst part...I can't wait to finish my bathroom this week so I don't have to do any for awhile (and its only a small space)
> 
> The Sander is a great idea for that big of a room....your entire house will be dusty!


 
Forget that just slap up some wood paneling and call it good. Knotty Pine is what I would be using.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

HEY! Lookin good!! Can't wait to see it finished! 

Some times I wish my dad didn't teach me how to drywall... I'm the one stuck doing it at home. 

Our water damage was actually covered by our insurance, yes. And I will say they really came trough for us on what they replaced for us. (State Farm) Here's the "after" of the wall that was damaged (can't find the before). We added the collumns and shelves (w/16" Travertine mable tiles). I added a center shelf last weekend for the electronices. The shelf has the same wide trim as the walls, I made it hollow inside with a groove in the top so we could tuck the cords etc inside it to hide them, worked out great!!


----------



## B540glenn (Mar 9, 2007)

Great job, but I do have one question.

How big was that fish tank and what caused it to explode? 

It must have been a huge amount of water to force you replace all that.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Wendy wrote 


> Our water damage was actually covered by our insurance, yes. And I will say they really came trough for us on what they replaced for us. (State Farm)


Glade to hear they took care of you! I had some issues with my OLD insurance company last year.
I must say Wendy your work looks flawless! I have to come up with an idea for a surround and mantle/entertainment center for one of those new electric fireplaces the wife bought. Its going to go where the fish tank was and she wants it to be movable(casters and a very low skirt) and hold all electronics.

B540glenn wrote


> How big was that fish tank and what caused it to explode?


How big? you know average, say 6 foot, but it didnt explode, I had a big over the back filter on the back to supplement the power-heads/under-gravel, any way this filter had plastic levelers on the bottom and over time they bent in tilting the filter back and letting water ever so slowly soak into the wall:16suspect

Greyghost wrote


> Home depot sells a sander that cuts down on the dust by about 75% and they only cost like $40. Doesnt catch it all but sure does help. That dust gets into everything and kills electronics. Keep up the good work!!!


Atchison wrote


> The Mud/Sanding is the worst part


I am happy to report that I have the dust whipped!
I am using a magic eraser, and by magic eraser I mean a large flat stiff sponge and a bucket of water.
You rinse the sponge and wring it so its still pretty damp but no dripping and you need to keep it flat with not much pressure and viola, dustless sander!
Im telling you once you get the hang of it you will want to go down to 3M and punch someone for selling sandpaper! I just wish it would work on fiberglass.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Ive tried the sponge method also but never got good enough with it to do flat walls. I know a few guys that do it that way. I can only do it on textured walls. Guess thats another reason i hate drywall so much.:sad:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Tonga!

Tip; Hold a work light against the wall sideways and it will shadow any dips, bumps and imperfections. Circle lightly with a pencil so you can find it to patch afterward. Looking at it straight on you'll miss things until you paint it and then they stand out like a sore thumb!

(I do the sponge trick at work on small patches... I manage a building where we have a Data Center and lots of computers etc...so I cannot create dust.)

Good luck on the mobile ent/fp!


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

greyghost wrote


> Ive tried the sponge method also but never got good enough with it to do flat walls. I know a few guys that do it that way. I can only do it on textured walls. Guess thats another reason i hate drywall so much.


I think the trick is a very large and very stiff sponge it seems to hold a line almost as good as hard sander if you use lite pressure, so far its working flawless, but I have a couple of but joints that I will have to sand or I will be looking at some waves. But all in all I am loving that sponge.

Wendy wrote


> Tip; Hold a work light against the wall sideways and it will shadow any dips, bumps and imperfections. Circle lightly with a pencil so you can find it to patch afterward. Looking at it straight on you'll miss things until you paint it and then they stand out like a sore thumb!


Wendy I got hip to that light thing right away because I have been wrenching on boats during the day and working on the living room at night.
At first I would walk in during the day and look at the room and think it all looks perfect! then I would come in at night with just the one light in the room and it was like wholly $#!+ look at that mess
Then I would move the light around while I worked and all sorts of things would show up.

So anyone got any ideas for the
fireplace/entertainment center? 
Just looking for ideas, but quarter scale drawings would be nice:mischeif:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

What equipment are you going to put into it?


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Well there is going to be the receiver for the surround sound, dvd player, vhs player and the video game stuff, game cube is the game of choice around here, well I think it is anyway?
But I think the wife is dead set on keeping the large house stereo in there also, I am trying to talk her out of it because it will free up some floor space by not having those large speakers in the room. She says  I am bias because I want to put it in the garage
Anyway that would add a receiver, a disc player, and yes a duel cassette deck, hey at least I dont have to bring the turn table down from the attic!
So that would be a total of 6 + the video game stuff.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

What about something like this cube concept? You could adapt to fit a FP in there, and would be simple to make..

http://www.racksandstands.com/MFI-Nexera-400046-QB1470.html

or this










Make sure you have good venting on the back so all those electronics don't get too hot.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice, I like the look of the Picture you posted, maybe I could modify the design and make it wider to make room for all the stuff the wife wants to put in it, I think I have about 65-70 inches to work with.
Even if I eventually get rid of the big house stereo, I dont think I ever heard anyone complain about to much shelf space!


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok I have been laid out for over a week from a double inner ear infection, I literally could not stand my self, so just got back at it yesterday. 
And well we now have primer! Still wet but we have primer!


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking good bro. But the cat seems to have the best view whats he think???? lol


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Is that Romex hanging out of the walls?


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

greyghost wrote


> Looking good bro. But the cat seems to have the best view whats he think???? lol


Never can tell what that cat thinks, it seems to have more than a few personalities, the wife and dogs are good with it so thats good enough for me.

ESOX wrote


> Is that Romex hanging out of the walls?


Its speaker wire for the surround sound. Dont start putting ideas in my head, my wife will kill me!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

YEAH! Primer!!! :woohoo1:

Looks great!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking great! Just had the painter come do my bathroom(I refused to do the stupid stripey thing my wife wanted) and it turned out great (I remudded one area 5 times cause I kept screwing up, but I did try the sponge thing and it worked pretty decently! and I think I am officially done with drywall....atleast until someone puts a hole in a wall!!


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Atchison wrote


> I think I am officially done with drywall....atleast until someone puts a hole in a wall!!


Lol , Im with you, its funny I just got it ready for primmer and my daughter comes in and just kind of lets the door go, bam big ding from the lock button on the door knob:smile-mad


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

If you don't like dimples in the walls behind the doors, go to the store and buy some door bumpers. Well worth the investment. 

John


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like a good opportunity for you to teach your daughter a little drywalling work!!! :idea:


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Yea I have a bumper just have not put it on yet.
My daughter, dry wall? lol trying to get her to get some of that fancy collage learning


----------



## danger (May 20, 2003)

It appears that you are sponge worthy , nice job


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Danger! How are you doing young man? Thank you again for all your hard work!
To everyone else Danger was a huge help on the tear out and the reinstall of all the drywall.
Thank you again, I think we need to do some on the water trouble shooting of your boat motor, you know maybe with some fishing poles!!!
BTW nice avatar!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh come on now! No reason she can't do both!!!  

I got that fancy collage learnin and I can build a house too!  

The more girls learn to do for themselves, the less dependant they'll be on other people! she'll be a little more "savy" when it comes to not being ripped off by hacks and idiots who like to take advantage of us girls!

Can't wait to see the finished room! Figure out what you're gonna do for the entertainment center?


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

She does a fine job painting, she can clean fish and shoot. But the drywall? just not happening.
Now for the entertainment center? Yea I have a plan, its going to be similar to the picture you posted just a bit wider and the front is going to be all open, no doors.
I just picked up all my oak yesterday and I hope to start work on it Tuesday night. Today is sub-floor day.


----------

